# I am new here and just introducing my rats!



## LaurenHinton (Aug 1, 2013)

I have 3 female rats, the white one is Luna; the white and brown is Loki; and the white and grey one is Tallulah. They were bought a few months ago from a pet store and are happily living with me now.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

They are all so cute I like the one of them in the tissue box the best. How are they at bonding with you?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

Very cute! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome! Gorgeous girls - great photos! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Tallulah is beautiful, I never seen a rat like that. Do you know what marking that is? Just in case I am calling the rat by the wrong name, I am referring to the rat in the first picture.


----------



## LaurenHinton (Aug 1, 2013)

No idea, I will upload more photos of them soon! And they're bonding okay, Loki STILL won't let me pick her up though. The other two let me, Luna is the best about it- but the ONLY way to transfer Loki in and out of the cage is holding the base of her tail and she usually clings onto my wrist, I hate doing it but I can't not let her play. Also, how do I know when you guys reply to a thread I have posted?


----------



## LaurenHinton (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

Should not hold by tail


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

Reminds the rat of a predator that's trying to grab them. Their Tails are for balance not picking up. 
My advice is be patient give lots of time and be near her with your hand but don't force her to come out w u. Waiting and giving treats to her will work in no time. . Resist that urge to force cuddle. I know it's hard when they are so darn cute!!! But it's patience that wins the sweet rats over. And lots of treats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

Tail grabs just set her back to scared


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

Enjoy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcbride4227 (Aug 13, 2013)

How do your rats stay in that tub? One of mine hates any kind of box or tub, jumps right out of it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe (never tried, but seems like a good idea) would be to use a treat to get her into a little box that you can use to transport her from playtime to cage without needing to grab her tail.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Lauren and welcome...

Just a footnote on tail grabbing.... rat tails are designed to deglove... that means the skin and meat pulls right off when a preditor grabs them, so the rat can get away, but it also leaves the bones behind because they are part of the spine. The meat doesn't grow back and the tail needs to be surgically removed. Aside from the extreme pain this can cause your rat, and the lack of tail means it will have trouble balancing and thermo-regulating, degloving your rat's tail and the emergency vet visit that is sure to follow, will set you back big bucks.

Yes, rats can be lifted by the tail and degloving doesn't happen often, but one wrong grab and you and your rat are in a whole world of pain. It's your call, and I know you didn't ask, but forewarned is forearmed.

Again welcome, it's been a pleasure meeting you and your ratties.


----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

Holy owe Rat Daddy that's so terrible. I didn't know just how nasty tail grabbing was but I knew not to do it simply bc of common sense For example do you pull the tail of a dog or cat ? More less to pick them up!! Freaky. Thank you for the information. Although I'm. Freaked out by the thought behind your words. Woah. Oh how horrifying


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

